# New build and confused 3800x



## Fastjagman (Feb 1, 2020)

All right I'll thank you for your help and time now,and I'll apologize to everyone now. I'm new here and I'll try to be good. Thank you ok everything is brand new except for the invoices and credit card.3800x , asus x570 Tuf gaming and wifi, g skill ryzen neo 3600 , bios 1201 and xmp off can't get past 2133 . Asus wants to replace my motherboard? Any and all help would be great thank you for your time


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Feb 1, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> All right I'll thank you for your help and time now,and I'll apologize to everyone now. I'm new here and I'll try to be good. Thank you ok everything is brand new except for the invoices and credit card.3800x , asus x570 Tuf gaming and wifi, g skill ryzen neo 3600 , bios 1201 and xmp off can't get past 2133 . Asus wants to replace my motherboard? Any and all help would be great thank you for your time


1405 is the latest bios for your board and has a newer agesa revision as well as improved memory compatibility why are you running 1201 which is from October?


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 1, 2020)

Just received it 2 weeks ago and supposedly new from Amazon. It's what came with it


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Feb 1, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> Just received it 2 weeks ago and supposedly new from Amazon. It's what came with it


So update it it's not hard to do. Also you say you can't increase from 2133 when XMP is off, can you run XMP on?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 1, 2020)

if ASUS  volunteered to replace your motherboard, I'd choose that, you might get lucky and get a newer revision along with an updated BIOS.


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Feb 1, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> if ASUS  volunteered to replace your motherboard, I'd choose that, you might get lucky and get a newer revision along with an updated BIOS.


And be out of a PC for 2 weeks, think I'd rather just update the bios


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 1, 2020)

Haven't tried asus hasn't said to run it and they want to replace it


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Feb 1, 2020)

So why you here then?


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 1, 2020)

What do you gentlemen think open to all your wisdom


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 1, 2020)

r9370 said:


> And be out of a PC for 2 weeks, think I'd rather just update the bios


there are other ways you can download your pr0n.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 1, 2020)

I'd like to be educated and then I would like help others with my stupidity


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Feb 1, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> What do you gentlemen think open to all your wisdom


Update the bios use XMP and start at 3200, see if you can get to 3600, unless there are other issues you have missed out theres no reason for you to RMA a motherboard based on what you've told us.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 1, 2020)

That's what I thought but then they started talking about replace last night and I thought doesn't sound right

And have they updated the board other than bios

So nobody fallows my stupidity and not fallow that path


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Feb 1, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> That's what I thought but then they started talking about replace last night and I thought doesn't sound right
> 
> And have they updated the board other than bios
> 
> So nobody fallows my stupidity and not fallow that path


I'm not sure if there are other revisions but the first thing you should be doing rather than sending it back cause you can't get your RAM speed higher is making sure you have the latest bios for it and then going into the bios and see how you get on with XMP settings first. Also make sure vram voltage is set to 1.35v if it isn't already as at 2133 which is your rams jedec speed it will likely be set to only 1.2v which could cause it not too run higher.

if you have the options try for XMP 3200 c16/18/18 which should be really easy for your ram board and CPU to handle, then you can try for higher and tighter timings etc


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank you and I spoke to asus tech and said basically the same thing and he started talking new board? And thank you for all your time and this is first time on a forum 25 years playing and building and learning and 1st time

Don't know what say or do how this works and how to do it

Feel like a young one a pup this is something I really haven't felt in long time . Clueless


----------



## GLD (Feb 1, 2020)

I have the same board, with the newest 1405 bios. It's D.O.C.P to change the ram profiles. It's on the EZ MODE screen of the bios. Have you changed that from it's default "disabled"?


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 1, 2020)

No I asked them and never got any information or reply and thanks for your help


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Feb 3, 2020)

Update OP?


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 3, 2020)

Sorry took me so long, I didn't feel yesterday and I tried today and I didn't know if its resolved or not. Thank you so much and I have a question about it so I turned it on and set it up to what you said and on the left side it says right under the processor speed it says 3200 then there's a line and then says memory is 2133 speed. I really don't know and don't want to look like an idiot,i   I don't know what to think about it and any help you guys are willing to give me would be greatly appreciated and thank you for your time and your help and thanks again to all, you guys have been great


----------



## Dixevil (Feb 3, 2020)

you have to go into BIOS and set D.O.C.P ram profile.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 3, 2020)

Dixevil said:


> you have to go into BIOS and set D.O.C.P ram profile.


I did that and not for sure if my dumb a-- did it correctly and any suggestions would be greatly appreciated and thank you for your time.


----------



## Dixevil (Feb 3, 2020)

make a photo of the BIOS screen and post it here.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 3, 2020)

I hate to ask you I don't know if you know the answer, I tried to download the mobile version of the app and it said its not available in my country. I don't get it because I live in Missouri. And I will get a picture of the screen and I'll try to post it and let you guys have a good laugh. Thank you for your time, I'm just waiting for my medicine to kick in . You guys are really great and thanks again


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 3, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> I hate to ask you I don't know if you know the answer, I tried to download the mobile version of the app and it said its not available in my country. I don't get it because I live in Missouri. And I will get a picture of the screen and I'll try to post it and let you guys have a good laugh. Thank you for your time, I'm just waiting for my medicine to kick in . You guys are really great and thanks again


Take it easy man, you seem a little lost here with all the new stuff for you.
First you need to update the BIOS of your board. Without latest version, we cant help you much with your issue.

Take the time to watch the video below with all the details about how to do it. Watch the whole thing closely and pay attention without skipping any part of it...
You will need the new BIOS file version from ASUS site (look video on how) and a usb flash drive formatted to FAT32.










*If you watch the video all the way to the end, you will see the out come of the BIOS flashing was successful. And have your RAM sticks to slots 2 and 4 (if you have a dual kit).*


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 3, 2020)

I appreciate your help and time and I'll watch it and see what I can do.hey one question for you can you update bios from internet and no operating system would like to have it working right before I load windows 10 pro 64 bit I thought you could with asus bios program. Thank you so much for your help and time.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm not sure I really understand what are you asking... Please write smaller sentences, and make them distinct from one another. Its easier this way for people to understand what are you saying or asking.
But if you do ask about updating BIOS through internet from within windows or from BIOS, I wouldn't recommend.
Watch the video and you will see that this guy tells same thing.

The procedure in the video is the recommended one and a lot safer to do, than update via internet. Please watch the video and do as it is shown.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 3, 2020)

Ok yes I watched the video and I thought it was good. I thank you for your help and I am having problems with the ram. The ram is installed on the a2 and b2 slots I verified it 2 more times.
       It reads 3600 after I set the docp to profile 1. And set the frequency for 3600 . But it still says base clock won't let it past 2133. The ram is on the QVL list for 3600 speed and it's g skill gtzn 2x16. I don't get it, on the left side it says running 2133 and then on the right side it says under hardware ram is 3600.

     Under the tools ram speed app it says the base clock is set for 2133. And it's not letting me change it. Thank you for your help and kindness. I really appreciate your imput and help my bios is 1201 and asus thinks it's a motherboard issue and I don't know if you can help me out with anything I truly do want to thank you.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 3, 2020)

You still need to update the bios. What part of that do you need help with? It's all pretty much here already.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 3, 2020)

r9370 said:


> 1405 is the latest bios for your board and has a newer agesa revision as well as improved memory compatibility why are you running 1201 which is from October?


I don't know if it's a issue but I was on phone with asus Friday and I have probably asked 30 over the last two weeks if I need to update it. I never really got any real answers for that and this issue.

          But it was brought up the next with the next update and I can't go back so I here

And now they're on phone calling me I'll see where they go


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 3, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> I don't know if it's a issue but I was on phone with asus Friday and I have probably asked 30 over the last two weeks if I need to update it. I never really got any real answers for that and this issue.
> 
> But it was brought up the next with the next update and I can't go back so I here


Ime Asus support is useless half the time. They like to answer basic questions by rephrasing them as statements.

Now... if they take your board maybe they will flash it for you. Or they may test it and send it back to you...

I don't know. Not a lot of faith in them to be honest. Please try flashing to the latest version as explained in this thread. It really only takes a few minutes and more than likely that is the issue.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 3, 2020)

I have dealt with them for almost 25 years and they are really started to slip and not care about my business. Thank you for your goodness and I'm trying to setup a clean unit for a clean flash to see if it works.
         I had hope it would be done by now. Oh well hope in one hand and and poop in the other hand and see what fills first and thank you again. I'm trying but my body doesn't want to let me get anything done. Now I have try and fix old faithful and see if she works.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 3, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> Ok yes I watched the video and I thought it was good. I thank you for your help and I am having problems with the ram. The ram is installed on the a2 and b2 slots I verified it 2 more times.
> It reads 3600 after I set the docp to profile 1. And set the frequency for 3600 . But it still says base clock won't let it past 2133. The ram is on the QVL list for 3600 speed and it's g skill gtzn 2x16. I don't get it, on the left side it says running 2133 and then on the right side it says under hardware ram is 3600.
> 
> Under the tools ram speed app it says the base clock is set for 2133. And it's not letting me change it. Thank you for your help and kindness. I really appreciate your imput and help my bios is 1201 and asus thinks it's a motherboard issue and I don't know if you can help me out with anything I truly do want to thank you.


We cannot help you with the RAM problems, unless you update the BIOS to the latest version first. Please quit contacting ASUS and start listen to people and users here, and you will short everything out.
There is no real point to ask questions here, and then won't follow recommendations and then keep asking for the same issue...

Update the BIOS like you saw in the video, then enable D.O.C.P. and if its not working, then we will see next what we can do...


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 3, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> We cannot help you with the RAM problems, unless you update the BIOS to the latest version first. Please quit contacting ASUS and start listen to people and users here, and you will short everything out.
> There is no real point to ask questions here, and then won't follow recommendations and then keep asking for the same issue...
> 
> Update the BIOS like you saw in the video, then enable D.O.C.P. and if its not working, then we will see next what we can do...


That's what I'm doing now but first I have to get a clean computer and then I'll try and get the bios on and loaded and then I'll see what it does and I thank you again and I really appreciate everything you guys are doing for me.



Fastjagman said:


> That's what I'm doing now but first I have to get a clean computer and then I'll try and get the bios on and loaded and then I'll see what it does and I thank you again and I really appreciate everything you guys are doing for me.


I'm resetting one of my old laptop as I type


----------



## GLD (Feb 4, 2020)

OP, I recommend you "disable" the "download and install ARMOURY CRATE app" under the "Tool" section of your bios. It is enabled by default. I originally tried it and it seemed OK, but then it stopped detecting my RGB fans. Anyways, It wont effect your RAM speed or BIOS update either way. I just wont use it anymore. 

After you enable D.O.C.P, and/or do any settings change in your bios, be sure to "Save Changes & Reset". 

Let us know when you get that fine board updated and memory running at proper settings.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 4, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> I have dealt with them for almost 25 years and they are really started to slip and not care about my business. Thank you for your goodness and I'm trying to setup a clean unit for a clean flash to see if it works.
> I had hope it would be done by now. Oh well hope in one hand and and poop in the other hand and see what fills first and thank you again. I'm trying but my body doesn't want to let me get anything done. Now I have try and fix old faithful and see if she works.


10 years ago Asus was a mainstay for me. They still have some really good products out there, though they're usually 20-40 bucks steeper at least. I like my X370-f... actually that's just a solid board all around. Their Strix cards have generally been good lately too. TUF has been alright since it came around again, too, though it's not like before, they are good for what they are. They had good Ryzen boards when Ryzen wasn't what it is now and most Ryzen boards that were not ridiculously high-end were kinda crap. They generally still make quality products, if not a bit noncompetitively priced. Shame for that extra money you don't get good support too!

Back then, their support was still good. I could even get deeper technical info from them. Now I ask them a simple question about a sensor reading I don't recognize, asking generally about what sensors exist on my board, and thier answer is basically "Those are sensors. There are several of them on the board. They take temperatures of different components." Thanks for that guys. I also had a B350 with bad USB on the board, which they happily accepted, repackaged, and sent back to me <_<

So yeah... not exactly the brightest bulbs over there.

People reccomend against doing the internet flash thing, but to me it's not THAT big of a dealbreaker. From what I've seen on Asus boards at least, there doesn't seem to be a practical difference. It's going to first download the whole up-to-date BIOS file and keep that tucked away. From there, it is actually going to verify the download with a CRC check, just like it would if you have one on a drive. And only after that does it start to flash it on. If it doesn't already have the full BIOS verified as correct and intact, it won't proceed.

So basically, an internet failure in the middle should be no risk at all. IF the internet fails, it won't even begin to flash, because it has to finish downloading and verify. Otherwise it'll just say it failed. Had that happen mid-download, too. Past that, it no longer relies on an internet connection. It's basically just downloading it and holding onto it for you - doing the same thing you'd be doing downloading the file on another machine and putting it on a stick. It already has the full update locally and ready to dump.

Now... where it stores it, I don't know. If it stores it on RAM and you wind up having bad RAM, that may really be a problem.

I think what people are thinking of when they say not to use network flashing has to be those sketchy OS apps where you initiate the flash from windows. Those, I know have had a rep for bricking boards.

I dunno, your call to make. I have done it myself to see this, though. On an Asus B350-F. NOT EZ update (the windows tool,) but straight from the BIOS itself, via ethernet.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you so much for advice and help. I've done the whole internet download and haven't had any problems with it and I have done it 5 or 6 times and never have any problems with it. And I understand where they're coming from on the internet thing and I had it happen on my iMac last year 3 times in a row, losing connection with the server and it is still sitting there like that. And apple customer relations called me tonight.
Go figure what's the chances of that happening today.
         Yes I'm going to have to do it later tonight with the internet. Because I loaded my old windows tower again with 7 pro and it has a ton of updates and have to install a bunch of programs and then set up. That's for another day. And thank you for your help and time. I hope all goes well and I appreciate you guys and I hope that it works but I know you guys will be able to help me out. I don't have words for it but it blows me away how good you guys are!!!! And I'll post it as soon as I get it done and then we'll see where we are and where its going and thank you so much.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 4, 2020)

A lot of memory kits sometimes just don't post DOCP frequency and timings. It takes a bit of memory training on the RAM and memory controller. 
We'd need to know the specific Ram kit, the part number would do fine, you can also view the memory specs using an application called TyphoonBurner. 
Once you have us some information after the bios has been updated, we'll get you up and running the correct memory frequency. 
Nobody can really help without knowing the memory specs. 

____

Just in case I'm not online later if you respond -

If the bios update doesn't enable DOCP/XMP profile and continues the same 2133mhz issue, try the below.

Getting to DOCP frequency, the long way. (Training)
First, you set the DOCP profile.
2nd, you manually set the RAM voltage (1.35v or w/e XMP/DOCP is rated for)
3rd, you manually select a lower frequency, this setting is seperate than the DOCP OC setting tab. You want to start around 3200. If this doesn't post, set lower 2933/3000mhz 
4th, once you have a good post to windows, confirm the memory timings. SInce I don't know what they are at this time..... 16-18-18 for example. 
5th, incrementally increase the memory frequency each restart manually. (This trains the memory and IMC).
6th, at 3600mhz, stop and check stability with stress testing and gaming.

Pointers:
After you have updated the bios and re-entered, set all defaults and turn the PC off via the power button. Then Jump the CMOS jumper for 10 seconds. longer if you count fast.

Then reboot, and try the DOCP profile first. 

Have fun and Good Luck!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2020)

Update the BIOS to the latest recommended version. That should solve most if not all your issues. 
Good Luck,


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 7, 2020)

I want to thank everyone for their help and kindness for putting up with me and my lack of knowledge about this new products. Anybody want help with the old school stuff then I'm your guy. Anyone want help with their cars or truck I'm going to help you with what ever you need so don't hesitate to ask me and contact me and I'll try to get back to you as soon as I can.
   Update on my motherboard and ram issue, asus bailed out on me and didn't really try any settings with me. So updated bios to the latest version and it didn't work and so amazon refunded my money and will pick up board on Monday. So I have till Monday to figure out what I need to get or replace by then. TUF gaming  x570  plus wifi and memory is g skill F4-3600C18D-32GTZN any settings and or advice on what I can do or should do? Thank you guys for the help and kindness.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> I want to thank everyone for their help and kindness for putting up with me and my lack of knowledge about this new products. Anybody want help with the old school stuff then I'm your guy. Anyone want help with their cars or truck I'm going to help you with what ever you need so don't hesitate to ask me and contact me and I'll try to get back to you as soon as I can.
> Update on my motherboard and ram issue, asus bailed out on me and didn't really try any settings with me. So updated bios to the latest version and it didn't work and so amazon refunded my money and will pick up board on Monday. So I have till Monday to figure out what I need to get or replace by then. TUF gaming  x570  plus wifi and memory is g skill F4-3600C18D-32GTZN any settings and or advice on what I can do or should do? Thank you guys for the help and kindness.


Setup your RAM at its default speed and settings within the Bios. And I would recommend not overclocking the CPU as it already has Boost Clocks when that extra performance is needed like in PC Gaming,


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 7, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> I want to thank everyone for their help and kindness for putting up with me and my lack of knowledge about this new products. Anybody want help with the old school stuff then I'm your guy. Anyone want help with their cars or truck I'm going to help you with what ever you need so don't hesitate to ask me and contact me and I'll try to get back to you as soon as I can.
> Update on my motherboard and ram issue, asus bailed out on me and didn't really try any settings with me. So updated bios to the latest version and it didn't work and so amazon refunded my money and will pick up board on Monday. So I have till Monday to figure out what I need to get or replace by then. TUF gaming  x570  plus wifi and memory is g skill F4-3600C18D-32GTZN any settings and or advice on what I can do or should do? Thank you guys for the help and kindness.


Old school you say???

Warp9-systems.com is a place you can go and hang out with people that love vintage and retro hardware. See you there


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 7, 2020)

D I hate to aI hate to ask but can you give me the more information than that how to set this memory up because I need more settings cause I tried with you guys somewhere you recomme   and it still stays at 2133 and please anybody can give me a little more detailed process or  order of things to do I'm bout to put you guys tell me to driveI hate to ask but can you give me the more that how to set this memory up because I need more settings cause I tried What spaceyou guys somewhere you recommended and it still stays at 2133 and please anybody can give me a little more detailed process or information or instructions  anything would help me and I thank you again for any and all your help with this issue and should I get new products for my 3800X . Sorry everyone I just saw what was posted and I thought I would use my microphone and you see how that work.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> D I hate to aI hate to ask but can you give me the more information than that how to set this memory up because I need more settings cause I tried with you guys somewhere you recomme   and it still stays at 2133 and please anybody can give me a little more detailed process or  order of things to do I'm bout to put you guys tell me to driveI hate to ask but can you give me the more that how to set this memory up because I need more settings cause I tried What spaceyou guys somewhere you recommended and it still stays at 2133 and please anybody can give me a little more detailed process or information or instructions  anything would help me and I thank you again for any and all your help with this issue and should I get new products for my 3800X


You can use Ryzen Master by AMD to help you setup your Ram at the rating it's suppose to work at. Unless your motherboard bios already sets it up for your automatically. 
Plus every motherboard has different bios looks and settings. Just need to do some research and perhaps video tutorials to assist you with the finer details. 



			https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master
		


And is this your Ram? 








						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C18Q-32GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C18Q-32GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 7, 2020)

Super XP said:


> You can use Ryzen Master by AMD to help you setup your Ram at the rating it's suppose to work at. Unless your motherboard bios already sets it up for your automatically.
> Plus every motherboard has different bios looks and settings. Just need to do some research and perhaps video tutorials to assist you with the finer details.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response I don't have any os loaded yet I hope to get it to At least change the memory from 2133 to anything in the 3000 before I try to load operating system so yeah tell me where to try to do anything with this memory I can give you the I'm trying to look up the specs this memory stuff and I'm not find out much but on the QVL



Super XP said:


> You can use Ryzen Master by AMD to help you setup your Ram at the rating it's suppose to work at. Unless your motherboard bios already sets it up for your automatically.
> Plus every motherboard has different bios looks and settings. Just need to do some research and perhaps video tutorials to assist you with the finer details.
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is  F4-3600C18D-32GTZN any help thanks


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm not familiar with the Bios on your motherboard. You might be able to find a detailed review of it. 

In the BIOS set the Ram profile to XMP then the speed to 3600. Your timing are CL 18-22-22-42 @ 1.35v

Ram setting is probably under the Advance tab in the Bios.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 8, 2020)

Super XP said:


> I'm not familiar with the Bios on your motherboard. You might be able to find a detailed review of it.
> 
> In the BIOS set the Ram profile to XMP then the speed to 3600. Your timing are CL 18-22-22-42 @ 1.35v
> 
> Ram setting is probably under the Advance tab in the Bios.


Thank s I appreciate your help and time. I have to figure out witch ones to adjust, I'm working on it. Thanks again


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 8, 2020)

How deep are you willing to go with this? You can use this: 
	

	







						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com
				



to work out manual speed and timings for your ram. It's fairly easy to do. You first have to identify what dies you actually have on those sticks. We can help you with that, but you will need another tool to pull the SPD data off of the RAM, called Thaiphoon Burner.

Once we figure out what is actually on those sticks, it's simply a matter of plugging in your CPU, ram module type, how many sticks, and desired speed to the calc. It will give you the voltages and timings to plug right into your bios. Chances are good you will be able to get better performance than what the XMP profile offers, too.

Up to you. I can help you with that. Going full manual is an option, without really knowing anything about DDR4 overclocking. The tools are good enough to get you the whole way there most of the time. If you can plug in numbers, you can get your RAM running nicely without using XMP/DOCP.

@Super XP mentioned something none of us did, that I bet we all did without realizing, but yeah, when you set the profile, make sure to manually change the RAM speed to match it. It's not always enough to set DOCP and let it rip. Some mobos don't care and will change the speed when you enable an XMP/DOCP profile, but some of them will let the speed set win the conflict with the profile, so your timings and voltage will be those of the XMP, while the speed is still JEDEC. It doesn't change on its own, for whatever reason. Just one of those weird firmware limitations.

Worth a shot. I have seen stranger things with DOCP. It's a lot better than it used to be, but still gets wonky sometimes.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 9, 2020)

What is jedec? Thats the little monster that getting me. Thank you your help


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 9, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> What is jedec? Thats the little monster that getting me. Thank you your help


A standards organization.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 9, 2020)

^^^That XD

2133mhz is JEDEC standard speed for your ram. That's just a common 'in-spec' speed. Some sticks are within JEDEC spec for as high as 3200mhz. Anything past that spec is technically an overclock. So all of this ram out there boasting 3200mhz plus with XMP are technically factory overclocked.

People don't really think of it that way though. I'm betting a lot of people don't know because they just set it and go. JEDEC standard is verrrry tight and particular. It's for absolute, mission-critical, "this must ALWAYS work" requirements. And it's gotta be at 1.2v. It's for the widest compatibility and best stability/efficiency. This is what your mobo/ram vendor compatibility lists are supposed to guarantee, not the XMP, unless it specifically says "XMP certified." It just means it will post and run at its JEDEC standard speed/timings. It's much more restrictive than most applications demand, and most sticks can do much more than the JEDEC spec allows for with no issues and a little extra voltage. Hence why this stuff can be sold advertising the XMP spec, instead of JEDEC. XMP was originally an Intel thing, though AMD platforms will also load those profiles (which is why they don't always work as well!) But it's basically a looser set of rules based on the JEDEC standard that certifies the same RAM for high speed-timings ratios at voltages as high as 1.4v.

When done right, it's an "officially-supported" overclock that can be run automatically and even fine-tuned.

But like I said, sometimes motherboards deploy it kinda hodgepodge. It's up to them to get it playing nice with the profiles on the RAM's SPD itself. You might enable XMP/DOCP, but only get the timings/voltage, while the actual speed stays at JEDEC, and has a separate dropdown. So even though you may have one dropdown that says "D.O.C.P 3600mhz xx-xx-xx-xx" or whatever, you may, right above or below that see another dropdown that still says "2133mhz" that also needs to be changed to 3600mhz for it to actually post that speed.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 11, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> ^^^That XD
> 
> 2133mhz is JEDEC standard speed for your ram. That's just a common 'in-spec' speed. Some sticks are within JEDEC spec for as high as 3200mhz. Anything past that spec is technically an overclock. So all of this ram out there boasting 3200mhz plus with XMP are technically factory overclocked.
> 
> ...


And how do you get that drop down box with the 2133 speed and change that number. Thank you for any and all your help and information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dixevil (Feb 11, 2020)

Just letting you know that there is no harm to install windows and flash BIOS after. I'll make few screens from my BIOS later, so maybe that will help you.

edit:


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 11, 2020)

Thank you and I'm going to try it again and thank you for your help


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> Thank you and I'm going to try it again and thank you for your help


What do you mean by try again? Did you try already to install windows unsuccessfully?


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 12, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> What do you mean by try again? Did you try already to install windows unsuccessfully?


Yes and I've installed windows many times over the years and I've probably done a dozen of 10 installations and it acted a little weird but I figured it was the memory settings


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 12, 2020)

Define weird


----------



## heky (Feb 12, 2020)

@Fastjagman 

Its time to start posting some pictures of your BIOS settings. Somehow i think you are just not setting things up properly...


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 12, 2020)

heky said:


> @Fastjagman
> 
> Its time to start posting some pictures of your BIOS settings. Somehow i think you are just not setting things up properly...


I totally agree with you and I'll start posting it as soon as get done with the doctor's today. And I had a problem with the TPM module and I have that resolved I think


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 21, 2020)

If you use a second computer, download the update bios onto a USB flash drive. Boot and hit DEL and you can flash the bios without an operating system on your disks.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 22, 2020)

I have to apologize to everyone. I'm not doing well with my health and its not going to get any better so I'm not going to B.S anyone. I don't have a lot of time left for me and life and I have almost no time left for me to finish this build and its a lot little things that have been taking its toll on me, and acouple of things are persistent problem that makes it difficult to get it finish and I'm starting to think Its possessed , and maybe  Its the house or something probably its me

I'm going back to work on it and I'll be putting some pictures of it and some posts and I'll be begging for help and your advice and all the tricks that you fine ladies and gentlemen will give me. And thank all of you guys for the good help you've been giving me. I'll be back in a few minutes hopefully


----------

